# Dwarf puffers killing fish?



## guitarrocker98 (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay so for a while now I have had a community tank. a few Bala's a few rainbow sharks, mollies guppies neons, A algie eater or 2. But I added 2 dwarf puffers and BAM fish started dying. Not just dying, but being eaten as well. My question is will they rip fish apart? I had a ghost knife that died, and found it with my Placo eating it from the algea left on it. (had been dead a day or so) I got rid of one dwarf when I found a fish half eaten on the bottom (neon fish) is it the dwarfs? Will my situation be better now that I only have one or shoudl I get rid of that one as well?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Puffers look nice and peaceful but are an aggressive species. I would take the other one out before it has a chance to kill any more of your fish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not sure the puffers are the problem. Have you seen any aggression from the puffers? What size is the tank? Have you tested the water for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates? It could be that water that a quality problem is killing your fish and then they are getting picked at after they are dead.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Dwarf Puffers are MEAN little rascals and I'd highly advise ANYONE against putting them in a community tank. I've seen them pester Cichlids 5 times their size to death...


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

phil_pl said:


> Puffers look nice and peaceful but are an aggressive species. I would take the other one out before it has a chance to kill any more of your fish.


Past experience with Puffers were not good I will nevwer own another one ..*cool-dude


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

No doubt puffers can be nasty but a dwarf puffer and a knife fish, I'd have thought the puffer was in more danger. A community with a ghost knife, Bala's, a few rainbow sharks, mollies guppies, neons, an algie eater or 2 plus 2 dwarf puffers is ringing alarm bells. It sounds to me like the tank is overstocked, unless it's really big. The knife fish died first and was half eaten so there was likely an ammonia spike. Puffers are not a good mix for your community but I'd still say to check out your stocking levels and water quality.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

This is another bad LFS sale....
They are so cute, but they have teeth and are aggressive.
There is a very limited compatibility list for all puffers.
I would take them back, or put in their own tank.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep...don't let all that cuteness fool you. Behind it all is a very mean fishy! Definately not recommended for a community tank.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive had my puffers in with about 15 Gambusia and 2 golden wonder Killis and had no nipping. Now of course they get meaner as they get older but I dont see a DP killing a knife. just my opinion


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The puffers are not the problem.

Looking at past posts you have had several problems with disease and fish deaths. Symptoms included red fins, dropsy and stringy poo. At one point you treated with copper. You also mention you had 'low nitrites' and did at least one water change without dechlorinator. It's a 70 gallon tank so It's fairly large but you also have it pretty heavily stocked and it seems like it may not have been set up all that long.

I really think we can help you get to the bottom of your problems but we need a little more info.

1)When did you set up the tank?
2)How did you cycle the tank?
3)How many fish did you add at once?
4)What are your exact readings of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates?


----------

